# My Pygocentrus Cariba



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi guys post some pictures of my Cariba, who had taken 3cm 8 months ago, now they measure 16cm, is healthy and eats like a pig, I hope you like it greetings from Sicily


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute Cariba


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks nice!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank so much


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

love how that humeral spot just fades like that, great looking fish


----------



## ssw9280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice fish.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking Cariba!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow those are some wicked huge humeral spots! And beautiful red color!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

thank you guy


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi guys post a quick video overview of my two aquariums.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

nice looking tanks you have and beautiful cariba...looks like he could use a buddy or 2 in the future


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

the_w8 said:


> nice looking tanks you have and beautiful cariba...looks like he could use a buddy or 2 in the future


thank you very much for the compliments, the largest aquarium is dedicated to a black diamond rhombeus, because you can not see hidden behind the trees!


----------

